# Holy cow Simple-Shot, THANKS!



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been placing a lot of orders through Simple-Shot lately, trying out different materials and I just got my beloved Ocularus Beanflip.

I'm not sure if this was a loyalty reward or they are just cool guys but...

I ordered 2' of .040 and found this when I unrolled it:










19" of latex plenty wide enough after I trimmed "the uglies" off of it to make bands from.

If any of you Simple-Shot guys see this, thanks! And you already had a customer for life, so this just adds to it.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shudaizi (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone was in a hurry to get to ECST!

Nice of them, and great bonus for you! Score!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

shudaizi said:


> Someone was in a hurry to get to ECST!
> 
> Nice of them, and great bonus for you! Score!


Indeed. It's like 9-13 bandsets worth of latex. Friggin rocks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Enjoy! You can never have too many bands.


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

They've always have done right with me as well. They have all the fun stuff, one stop shopping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

